# Edge Issue Responding to Remote Control



## BosTV (Aug 6, 2003)

Having been a long time user of a Roamio and a couple of older TiVo units, I recently acquired an Edge. I've noticed that the Edge is a lot more finicky about how I point the remote control in order for it to respond to remote commands. I find that many times I need to press a button on the remote two or three times or change the angle of the remote slightly before the Edge responds. I know it's not the remote control itself, because I've tried four different TiVo remotes that I have around the house, and which remote I use has no apparent impact on the issue.

Has anybody else noticed this issue on their Edge?
Can anybody confirm exactly where the IR receiver is on the Edge? (The user manual doesn't indicate where it is, and I don't see it looking at the front of the Edge.)
Anybody have suggestions for experiments?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

BosTV said:


> Having been a long time user of a Roamio and a couple of older TiVo units, I recently acquired an Edge. I've noticed that the Edge is a lot more finicky about how I point the remote control in order for it to respond to remote commands. I find that many times I need to press a button on the remote two or three times or change the angle of the remote slightly before the Edge responds. I know it's not the remote control itself, because I've tried four different TiVo remotes that I have around the house, and which remote I use has no apparent impact on the issue.
> 
> Has anybody else noticed this issue on their Edge?
> Can anybody confirm exactly where the IR receiver is on the Edge? (The user manual doesn't indicate where it is, and I don't see it looking at the front of the Edge.)
> Anybody have suggestions for experiments?


Your Edge should be using the RF remote it came with, pointing it would have no effect unless it wasn't paired.


----------



## BosTV (Aug 6, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> Your Edge should be using the RF remote it came with, pointing it would have no effect unless it wasn't paired.


I'm using IR because my intention is to eventually control the Edge using a Harmony universal remote that handles my entire home theater system. I just need to get the IR working well with TiVo's own remote before I worry about programming the Harmony to control the Edge.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

BosTV said:


> I'm using IR because my intention is to eventually control the Edge using a Harmony universal remote that handles my entire home theater system. I just need to get the IR working well with TiVo's own remote before I worry about programming the Harmony to control the Edge.


Might have been good to mention that in your original post, I've got no advice because even with Harmony ir devices that's a poor replacement for RF IMNSHO.


----------



## BosTV (Aug 6, 2003)

In my home theater setup, having a universal remote is much more important than having an RF remote for one component. I'd be happy to use an RF universal remote if one existed, but as far as I know they don't except maybe some super high end custom controller for thousands of $. (The universal remotes I've seen that say they are IR & RF only use the RF to go between the remote and a separate IR blaster, not RF direct to components.)

But back to my original issue, is there a reason IR behaves that way with the Edge? And has anyone else experienced the same issue? My Roamio, when it was in the same location, had no such issues. I'm trying to understand why the Edge behaves differently. I could do better experimentation if I knew exactly where the IR sensor is.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The text book answer is bad batteries in the remote. Why don't you program your Harmony to control the Edge? Just basic. See if the issue is with your Edge remote or with the Edge itself.


----------



## BosTV (Aug 6, 2003)

I agree that bad batteries would be a likely suspect, except that as I noted in the first post, I've tried it with four different TiVo remotes that I have, and the Edge behaves the same using any of them. There's simply no way that all four of the remotes have bad batteries, especially since they work fine with the other TiVo units (non-Edge) that I have. I will certainly try a fresh set of batteries on the chance that the Edge for some reason requires a stronger IR signal than the other TiVos. I do plan to try programming the Harmony remote to see if things behave differently, but based on what I've tried so far, it seems that the issue is something about the Edge itself rather than something about the remote. Maybe, for example, the IR sensor is picking up a reflection off something else in the room that's interfering with the IR reception.


----------

